# Our new puppy.....



## romeo (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi! I've gathered so much information on this website and have enjoyed looking at everyone's photos! So........ now that our puppy has arrived, we wanted to share him too! He is such a cutie and has already brought us so much joy! He is 11 1/2 weeks old and his name is Romeo.... We have three girls and they named him that because he will be their "forever boyfriend"! Plus the Taylor Swift song - Love Story" - was a big influence. Let's hope this attachment of photos works....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, what a cute puppy! Love the white socks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a poser! Romeo is a total cutey. 

Welcome to the forum, Romeo's family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome! Romeo is adorable!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Romeo! I love the half black/half white face.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your cutie!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I can tell he is much loved because you let him plop down in your flowers. :biggrin1: He is a doll and his coat is beautiful. Welcome and keep that camera in your hand, please.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Romeo is such a little cutie pie!! Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Romeo is adorable!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Feel free to send him to NC anytime you want! I promise to take good care of him...Where do you live and what is your name?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! Romeo is one adorable puppy!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

He looks like a little Romeo indeed! What a handsome little boy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you and to your adorable Romeo! He is so sweet. I can't wait to see more pictures and learn more about your Hav and your family. 

Pls. consider posting these pics (or others, if you have them) in the April Photo Challenge: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8259 as it is about taking pics of our Havs in spring time colors (colors that start with an A to L).


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

He is so sweet - What a gorgeous puppy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! Welcome to the forum!!!

Where do you live?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Great photos! More will definitely be welcome, as you and your family are.
Karen


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my, what a handsome little guy - he is going to be a show boat I thinks 

Welcome to the forum....oh and more pics....please


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Cutie*

Welcome to the forum. Romeo is adorable and looks as cute as a button sitting in your flowers!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's so darned cute!!!
Soon you will want another-get a girl and name her Juliet!
Welcome!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

He's just beautiful!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum! 
Someone sent me a picture of a puppy saying that they thought it had such neat coloring because if you looked at the dog from one side you had one dog and if you looked from the other side you had another dog. it was cute and come to find out the dog came from the same breeder I got one of my dogs from. Is he from the Tampa area?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my! What a cutie. WELCOME!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Romeo is gorgeous! Welcome and enjoy your cutie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Romeo is certainly a looker. What a gorgeous boy! :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Romeo is such a man! Sitting there, so proud. He is a cutie.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome...and Romeo is surely a cutie


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He is one handsome dude!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oh my gosh!!!!! I'm in love!:hug:*


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OH ROMEO!!!!!

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> Someone sent me a picture of a puppy saying that they thought it had such neat coloring because if you looked at the dog from one side you had one dog and if you looked from the other side you had another dog. it was cute and come to find out the dog came from the same breeder I got one of my dogs from. Is he from the Tampa area?


He's a Jersey Boy . . . and has a personality to match his cuteness.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Romeo's adorable!!!


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

OH ROMEO! I miss him 
I have his little sister Maggie! Everytime I visited Magie ....I would just enjoy watching Romeo he is such a sweet little guy. Hope to see you at the play date. 
Maggie and I will be their...


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

This is Maggie the day I bought her home 4.19.09
She is has given my 3 boys and myself such joy!


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

He is so precious!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations. Romeo is a sweetie.


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

*He is so sweet!*

This is my Maggie his sister!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

arlene said:


> He's a Jersey Boy . . . and has a personality to match his cuteness.


 Guess we're not relatives but as cute as he is we'll be happy to bring him into the family! How cool that he has a twin out there with the same markings especially since he has two looks. That's one of the really neat things about Havs.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Romeo and Maggie are both adorable. Cute names for both.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

This is the newborn shot of the litter . . . Clockwise from the top is Pablo, Lacey, Romeo, Maggie and Wyatt.

Now that I figured out how to post a picture, I will try to post some more.

Romeo's mom takes great pics so hopefully she will keep us up to date as this loveable guy grows up.

Arlene


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Romeo is as cute as bug's ear!
Sister Maggie is a sweetie too!

Welcome to the forum both of you and your furkids!:wave:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Romeo is way too cute!!!!!!!!!!!Congrats on getting him!
Gina


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!
Romeo is too cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Romeo is adorable and so is his sister, Magie. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Mommy2Elvis (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww Romeo is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Romeo is so cute. I love his coloring. Welcome to the forum.


----------

